# AC-130U Spectre



## Matt308 (Oct 11, 2006)

.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2006)

Posted that one awhile ago, but still a great clip...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 12, 2006)

Sorry I missed that one Les. Just got it from a Marine buddy.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 12, 2006)

Been around for a couple of years now...


----------



## mkloby (Oct 13, 2006)

Cool video - there are gunships from Eglin flying around here sometimes doing night ops - pretty cool to see from the air when you're flying.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2006)

Whenever we did air assaults in Iraq we had a AC-130 flying way overhead and if needed we could call him in for the ground troops to put some firey death down on the enemy.


----------



## Dazed (Oct 14, 2006)

Hell of an attack system.


----------

